# going to portugal



## ray1561 (Jan 26, 2011)

hi i thinking of coming to portugal in may to look for work and start my own bussiness i do car air con regassing and degassing.i also can do car valets and lots of othere things to.i ve been to villamoura 5 times now and was thinking of starting there and moving around a bit.my wife is a manager in a food company in the uk she also is a registerd child minder and quilfied waxer or what ever u call it lol.i been doing reserch into the econermy and doenet sounds half as bad as spain.every one i talk to in spain keeps moaning and bye the sound of it quite right to.im looking for some cheap to stay in may if u no any one?i would love to hear from any one with some sound advice goood or bad please.i also had a mate who lived in villamoura for 4 years and he loved it .but has now gone to auss
many thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

For information on living in POrtugal you can't do better than reading www.geekpportugal.com. Loads of information and sound advice


----------



## JaynIbiza (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi, that link won't open?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It is 4 years old now and not certain that their still here or operating


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Ray

If you speak Portuguese then you might make a success of it but if you don't, then you're going to find it very difficult to pick up the work - especially as most garages who are already established with the local communities already offer the service.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

I think what they are trying to say is spelling may not be their forte. However the site gekkoportugal was run by a British couple who chose to live in CP and having got land and built a property they had been through the whole system so started a business, with a Portuguese partner, which became very successful. Their website full of useful firsthand information was called gekkoportugal and was linked to their business Chavetejo. Even with a successful business the "Living Dream" was not enough to keep them here, their business partner still runs the the business where some of the information is still available. They were also active on this forum with the handle omostra06 . Check their thread on this forum for vast amounts of useful, but not necessary up to date, information. It would be enlightening to know why they and others have left so as to avoid the same situations but few will be posting on this forum. I AM I NO WAY CONNECTED WITH THEM NOR HAVE EVER HAD BUSINESS DEALING WITH THEM.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/17054-tips-home-buyers.html




ray1561 said:


> hi i thinking of coming to portugal in may to look for work and start my own bussiness i do car air con regassing and degassing.i also can do car valets and lots of othere things to.i ve been to villamoura 5 times now and was thinking of starting there and moving around a bit.my wife is a manager in a food company in the uk she also is a registerd child minder and quilfied waxer or what ever u call it lol.i been doing reserch into the econermy and doenet sounds half as bad as spain.every one i talk to in spain keeps moaning and bye the sound of it quite right to.im looking for some cheap to stay in may if u no any one?i would love to hear from any one with some sound advice goood or bad please.i also had a mate who lived in villamoura for 4 years and he loved it .but has now gone to auss
> many thanks


----------

